# I-Doser?



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybody heard/seen/used this thing? I just downloaded a torrent of it and am currently listening to "Alcohol". So far, nothing. Probably just a placebo effect type thing, I sure wouldn't drop any money on it personally.

Here's the link http://i-doser.com/


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5039539/binaural...dphones-supposedly-gives-you-a-drug+like-high

Based on that, I'm betting it's not worth anyone's time.


----------

